
Things Every Programmer Should Know - unmole
http://programmer.97things.oreilly.com/wiki/index.php/Contributions_Appearing_in_the_Book
======
dang
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=97things%20every%20programmer&...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=97things%20every%20programmer&sort=byDate&dateRange=all&type=story&prefix&page=0)

